
Emma Smith on the Best Plays of Shakespeare - pepys
http://fivebooks.com/interview/emma-smith-on-the-best-plays-of-shakespeare/
======
dave2000
"This is going to sound heretical, but I think that—particularly in the
theatre—a lot of Shakespeare is too long. I think Act 4 in a lot of
Shakespeare plays is a bit of a bum-number, and not much happens. I like to
see Shakespeare intelligently cut, often to speed it up."

No, it just sounds zeitgeisty and ignorant. The answer to everything these
days is just to speed it up and have loads of camera cuts and random zoom ins
and edge handheld cameras and over the top sound effects etc to spood feed the
attention deficit created by everyone's endless gadget fiddling and page
refreshing. You don't "fix" shakespeare by pandering to the twitchy tic
generation. If you don't like it, download Cow Clicker 4 or something.

